# Info on Zed Tube Amplifier



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz, 
I'm just gonna send you the link to the thread since I don't know if I'm allowed to copy and paste here on the forum. 
[Audio Forum Feed] ZED Tube Amplifier - Car Audio Forum - Car Audio's Forum! 

Enjoy, 
Kelvin


----------

